# Question about Outboard Starting



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

No, it should not be getting hot, that is an indication of too much resistance in the circuit.

You need to clean all of the electrical connections starting at the battery and going to the starter. Did you try it after you replaced your ground block? If it is still getting hot, then you still have some corrosion in the ssytem that needs to go.


----------



## jaxflatsfisherman (Nov 18, 2007)

Great thanks. I had checked it with the new posts, but probably just need to really clean the connections off of the wiring.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I would suspect corrosion as well, but it could very well be from a loose connection as well. Either way check, clean and replace any bad stuff and go from there. 

Is the battery wire of a sufficient gauge for that motor? If it's trying to pull a ton of amerage through a puny wire that could cause problems as well. 

-T


----------



## jaxflatsfisherman (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks,

Yeah I checked the connections at the ground post tonight and re-cleaned them. I would think they are sufficiently clean to allow for a good connection. Also, wire is plenty heavy (2-4awg or so). It's still getting hot right there. Only on the negative wire........weird.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Use a volt ohm meter,
check the resistance of your ground cable from end to end.
If resistance does not equal zero
get a new cable before you have a serious problem.
Corrosion can take place inside the insulation
where you can't see it.

previous post:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1229296021/0#0


----------

